# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور «این قسمت عکس مناسب»

## Mohamad_R

سلام بی معطلی میپردازیم به این بخش که از ریسکی ترین بخش های ثبت نام کنکوره ! 

این موارد رو برسی میکنیم:

*1- شرایط عکس 
2- موارد غیر قابل قبول سازمان 
3- اموزش ویرایش عکس جهت (کم حجم کردن- حذف کادر-تنظیم ارتفاع) در برنامه Paint ، به خاطر در دسترس نبود فتوشاپ در خیلیا و شلوغ بودن پلاگین ها دیگه نخواستم بیارمش در این تاپیک ! ( نگین بلد نی* :Yahoo (75):  )*



*1- شرایط عکس: 
طبق شرایط و التزام نوع عکس از جانب سازمان سنجش در سال 99 که همه ساله بدون تغییر تکرار میشود به ادامه بحث میپردازیم: 

1- عکس با حجاب اسلامی باشد ، ترجیحا بانوان با مقنعه و ارایش نباشند (نچرال بندازین)
2- عکس با بکگراند سفید ( پشت سفید) باشد
3- ازوسایلی که باعث پوشاندن صورت میشود مثل عینک ، روسری و مقنعه ای که گردی صورت رو بپشونه پرهیز بجویید ! 
4- عکس درکل از نوع پرسنلی ، تمام رخ باشد 
5-عکس نباید اسیب فیزیکی داشته باشد یعنی جای مهر ، منگنه و... نباشد 
6- مشخصات عکس در ارتفاع 400 پیکسل *طول 300 پیکسل باشد ، حداکثر حجم عکس 300 کیلوبایت است
7- عکس مال خودتون باشه :Yahoo (76):  
8- عکس سیاه سفید نباشه
9- فرمت عکس jpj باشه ، یعنی فرمت رایج عکس  ، ( از png بودن پرهیز شود)

پارازیت 1» چگونه عکس رو اسکن کنیم ؟  1- مراجعه به کافی نت ، گیم نت ، یا جایی که اسکنر باشه ( حتی اداره پدر مادر هم میشه) 2- نصب برنامه cam scaner در گوشی ، گذاشتن عکس روی کاغذ سفید و نور با زاویه از چراغ ، فلش گوشی خاموش و تیک شات !!!  کروپ و تعیین نوع اسکن


2- موارد غلط اسکن با توضیح:

تمام رخ نیست! 

بایستی 90 درجه برگردانده شود ( توجه بعد اپلود عکس حواستون به این موضوع باشه)

مشکل فیزیکی دارد! ( تاخوردگی)

استفاده از عینک ممنوع است

سیاه سفید است 

تمام رخ نیس تقریبا  ( حواستون باشه واقعا گیر میدن به اینا)

خواهرم حجابت

بک گراند باید سفید باشد و تمام رخ نیست

بکگراند بدون حاشیه و سفید رنگ لازمه

مثال صحیح: :Yahoo (1): 


3- آموزش اعمال تغیرات برای مناسب بودن عکس :Yahoo (2): توجه در نظر گرفتم که صفر صفرین یعنی  :Yahoo (4): )

خب برنامه paint را باز میکنیم:

از منوی استارت میتونید سرچ کنید :Yahoo (76): 

عکستون رو بندازین (درگ) کنید تو برنامه یا اینکه از منو بازش کنید.

عکس ما مثلا دوتا مشکل داره 
1- سایزش خوب نیس 
2- حاشیه داره

رفع مشکل حاشیه 

رفع مشکل اندازه:

توجه : ابتدا مثل گیف بالا به گزینه پیکسل برید و اندازه هاتون رو بدین ( یاداوری اندازه ها ارتفاع 400 و طول 300 خواهد بود)

رفع مشکل چپکی بودن عکس: 


خروجی گرفتن از عکسمون: 



امیدوارم که به خوبی و خوشی بتونین انجامش بدین با مراحل بعدی ثبت نام در تاپیک های بعدی همراه ممد ار باشین! 
یادم رفت بگم » کپی رایت نوپرابلم ، فقط نثار روح پزشکان و پرستاران این مملکت که پرپر شدن سر کرونا یه صلوات بفرستین! تشکر :Yahoo (90):

----------


## negarg4444

بسیاررر عالــــیـــــــ دستتون درد نکنه....موفق باشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

آپ

----------


## Nine

و آسون ترین کار رفتن به یه عکاسی 3در4 نزدیک خونه یه عکس بهش میدین تو یه سی دی خام براتون اسکن میکنه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> و آسون ترین کار رفتن به یه عکاسی 3در4 نزدیک خونه یه عکس بهش میدین تو یه سی دی خام براتون اسکن میکنه


درسته ولی به خاطر کرونا بیرون رفتن سخت شده 

دوما: سی دی منقرض نشده؟  یه ایدی بدین به عکاس بگین بفرسته از تل یا اینستا! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nine

> درسته ولی به خاطر کرونا بیرون رفتن سخت شده 
> 
> دوما: سی دی منقرض نشده؟  یه ایدی بدین به عکاس بگین بفرسته از تل یا اینستا!


هر وقت جای سی دی/ دی وی دیاز کنار لپ تاپ برداشته شد اون موقع منقرض میشه..گزینه شما بهتره

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ممد الان خبر ب دستم رسید عکس بی حجاب تو فروم گذاشتی، تحت تعقیب اینترپلی حواست ب خودت باشه، منم از الان حلالت میکنم پسر خوبی بودی.  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مریمم

سلام. اگه عکس سیاه و سفید باشه مشکلی داره؟ من پارسال با عکس سیاه و سفید ثبت نام کردم

----------


## nokia

من کنکور اولمه خودم میتونم ثبتنام کنم ینی ؟! عکس اسکن شده از عکاسی هم تو سیستم دارم
میترسم ریسک کنم =|
+ همم وقتی میام سایز عکس رو درست کنم ، مثلا افقی زدم 300 میرم ک عمودی رو بزنم 400 افقی باز عددش عوض میشه !

----------


## dr.eliot

ببخشید مگه دفترچه نگفته حداکثر ۷۰ کیلوبایت؟

----------


## Mina_medicine

*دیدی چی شد؟
واسه اولین بار تو عمرم واسه عکس 3 در 4 آرایش کردم
خدایا غلط کردم
20 تومن پول 6 تا عکس سه در چهار دادم نکنه گیر بدن
اصن اگه بخاد گیر بده چطوری گیر میده؟

اون که دستش بم نمیرسه
اگه گیر دادن سر جلسه منظوره که گواهینامه و کارت ملیو شناسنامه و شناسنامه پدر و مادر میبرم تا تایید کنن خودمم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام. اگه عکس سیاه و سفید باشه مشکلی داره؟ من پارسال با عکس سیاه و سفید ثبت نام کردم


سلام اگه مشکلی پیش نیومد ثبت نام کنین فرقی نداره ، سازمان سنجش برخی اوقات گیر سپیچ میده که باید اینطوری باشه و متاسفانه مهلت تصحیح کردن مدارک رو خیلی در مدت کم بهتون میده ! به خاطر همین در ابتدا هم عرض کردم سعی کنید روال بقیه رو طی کنید و ریسک نکنید




> من کنکور اولمه خودم میتونم ثبتنام کنم ینی ؟! عکس اسکن شده از عکاسی هم تو سیستم دارم
> میترسم ریسک کنم =|
> + همم وقتی میام سایز عکس رو درست کنم ، مثلا افقی زدم 300 میرم ک عمودی رو بزنم 400 افقی باز عددش عوض میشه !


نه چنان مشکل سختی نیس ثبت نام فقط هول نکنین و دونه دونه با دقت وارد کنید ! سایت سنجش یه مقدار قدیمی و برای خیلیا گیج کننده هستش ! شماره پرونده و کد 12 رقمی و اینا همش میشد یکجا انجام بشه ولی چند ساله که یه دس نکشیدن سر سایت تا بهتر بشه ثبت نام کرد! دوما هم اینکه سایت سنحش خوابه الان و هی رفرش میکنم نمیاره تو سراسری ثبت نام رو سوما هم  امروز انگار روز افت سرعت نت کل کشوره به قولی از خبرگزاری ها! خدا بخیر کنه


درمورد مشکل عکستون: بعضا اگه اندازه عکس استاندارد نباشه این مشکل پیش میاد کاری که باس بکنین اینه: سایز طول یا عرض رو یه جوری تنظیم کنید که از سایر تعریف شده بزرگ نشه ! مثلا اگه عرض رو میدین 400 طول میشه 289 مشکلی نیستش ! 
ولی اگه طول رو دادین 300 عرض شد 520 غیر قابل قبوله ! 
بازم اگه نتونستین در خدمتم خصوصی بفرستین حلش کنم / موفق باشین




> ببخشید مگه دفترچه نگفته حداکثر ۷۰ کیلوبایت؟


سایت چیزی در این خصوص ننوشته ! من از روی عادت که سایت ها حداکثری میزارن عرض کردم! اگه فایل از جهت اندازه و پیکسل مشکل نداشته باشه اپلود کامل میشه تو سایت ولی اگه دیدین اپلود نشد حجم رو کاهش بدین

----------


## Mina_medicine

*بچه ها نمیدونین هزینه ثبت نام چقد شده؟
اگه بالای 50 باشه من ثبت نام نمیکنم کنکور 1400 رو از وجود خودم محروم میکنم*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


بچه ها نمیدونین هزینه ثبت نام چقد شده؟
اگه بالای 50 باشه من ثبت نام نمیکنم کنکور 1400 رو از وجود خودم محروم میکنم


ی جایی شنیدم گفتن 60 تومنه*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

اره تجریی حدودا 60 تومنه، حالا بماند ما زبانم شرکت کنیم،... یا خدا فقر داره موج میزنه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1381

حاج ممد یه سوال:
برای آقایون عکس الان سبیل دار عکس بندازن بعد سرجلسه بی سبیل باشن مشکل ایجاد میشه؟
آها راستی عکس بی حجاب گذاشتی وای وای :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Gladiolus

> هر وقت جای سی دی/ دی وی دیاز کنار لپ تاپ برداشته شد اون موقع منقرض میشه..گزینه شما بهتره



برای لپ تاپ من برداشته شده

رفع اسپم:
من عکس رو هم خودم گرفتم با گوشی ادیت کردم خوب دراومد
یادش بخیر کنکور اولم چقدر استرس داشتم از عکسم بیشتر از ۶ ماه گذشته نمیزارن کنکور بدم

و اینکه اگر خودتون عکس دارید تو خونه لطفا سعی کنید نرید عکاسی به خاطر کوید
با کم اسکنر راحت اسکن کنید 
مثل بیرون میشه 
مشکلی هم نداره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> حاج ممد یه سوال:برای آقایون عکس الان سبیل دار عکس بندازن بعد سرجلسه بی سبیل باشن مشکل ایجاد میشه؟آها راستی عکس بی حجاب گذاشتی وای وای


من عکسی که الان دارم مال دوران جاهلیتِ با شماره 9 موهام رو زدم یه خطی هم دادیم زدن رو ابرومون! الان موندم پول بدم برا کنکور زبان یا برم عکس جدید بگیرم باهاش (واقعا دچار بحران انتخاب شدم)

----------


## Mahdi7070

> من عکسی که الان دارم مال دوران جاهلیتِ با شماره 9 موهام رو زدم یه خطی هم دادیم زدن رو ابرومون! الان موندم پول بدم برا کنکور زبان یا برم عکس جدید بگیرم باهاش (واقعا دچار بحران انتخاب شدم)


یه سوال ذهنمو درگیر کرده دلیل شرکت کنکور زبان که خیلیا ثبت نام میکنن چیه؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammad1381

> من عکسی که الان دارم مال دوران جاهلیتِ با شماره 9 موهام رو زدم یه خطی هم دادیم زدن رو ابرومون! الان موندم پول بدم برا کنکور زبان یا برم عکس جدید بگیرم باهاش (واقعا دچار بحران انتخاب شدم)


منم الان یه عکس دارم،ولی اگر سرجلسه همین فردا اگر باشه برم  سازمان سیا و موساد و کا گ ب هم نمیتونم هویت منو تشخیص بدن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> یه سوال ذهنمو درگیر کرده دلیل شرکت کنکور زبان که خیلیا ثبت نام میکنن چیه؟



پرستیژ ولاغیر

----------


## Zigzag

چرا سنجش لینک ثبت نامو نذاشته؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mobinax

> من عکسی که الان دارم مال دوران جاهلیتِ با شماره 9 موهام رو زدم یه خطی هم دادیم زدن رو ابرومون! الان موندم پول بدم برا کنکور زبان یا برم عکس جدید بگیرم باهاش (واقعا دچار بحران انتخاب شدم)


هیچ کدوم من هرسال زبان شرکت میکردم امتیاز اون مرحله رو از دست ندم ولی همون تجربی هم به زور میفرفتم امسال پول حروم نمیکنم 
پول عکاس هم نده تیپ بزن برو واستا جلوی دیوار یا یخچال سفید که نورش هم کافی باشه عکس بنداز با گوشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mobinax

دوستان من سالهاست کنکور میدم اما پارسال غیبت کردم حالا اون گزینه در کنکور پارسال شرکت کرده ام رو چی بزنم؟

----------


## AmirXD

انقدر یعنی رو عکس حساسن؟
عکسی که من دارم برای سه سال پیش هست و خب یه تغییراتی کردم حالا باید برم عکس بگیرم؟ :Yahoo (75): 
با کم اسکنر هم عکسو انداختم ولی کیفیت خروجی عکس نمیدونم چرا اومد پایین :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mobin.

> پرستیژ ولاغیر


ممد دادا ما که 99 به اف یو سی کا رفتیم هم باز باید دوباره اونهمه اطلاعات وارد کنیم و عکس جدید بگیریم ؟ نمیشه اطلاعات قبلیو برگردوند؟ تو سایتشون ذخیره نمیشه؟

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام بی معطلی میپردازیم به این بخش که از ریسکی ترین بخش های ثبت نام کنکوره ! این موارد رو برسی میکنیم:شکر


دست تون درد نکنهیک سوال در باره سوابق تحصیلی داشتمکسی که امسال ، سال دوازدهم هست باید الان نسبت به کد سوابق اقدام کنه؟یا تیر ماه باید اقدام کنه؟ از اطلاعیه سنجش این رو خوب متوجه نشدماگر کسی میدونه خوشحال میشم کمک کنه

----------


## Fatemeh,m

سلام خیلی ممنون از تاپیکتون  :Y (694): 
فقط اگه میشه به منم کمک کنین
من میخوام برا فرهنگیان ازمون تربیت بدنی ام شرکت کنم کسی میدونه چطوریه؟ همونجا موقع ثبت نام گزینه هست بزنیم یا چی؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_شل بگیرید بابا قرار نیست که رتبه تک رقمی بشید عکستونو چک کنن نه جلو در حوااسشون به این نکات تو عکس کنکور میشن نه سایت ایرادی میگیره ولی خوب حجاب ضایعس حجم اندازه عکسم که پینت هست باور کنید عکس باباتونم اپلود کنید کسی نمیفهمه_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_یا ابرفص جدی 62 تومن شده_

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


شل بگیرید بابا قرار نیست که رتبه تک رقمی بشید عکستونو چک کنن نه جلو در حوااسشون به این نکات تو عکس کنکور میشن نه سایت ایرادی میگیره ولی خوب حجاب ضایعس حجم اندازه عکسم که پینت هست باور کنید عکس باباتونم اپلود کنید کسی نمیفهمه


پارسال ک ما رفتیم سر جلسه اصن چک نکردن همینجوری گفتن برین داخل.فقط ساعتا رو نگا میکردن :/*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> چرا سنجش لینک ثبت نامو نذاشته؟؟؟؟؟


از ساعت 19 امروز ثبت نام شروع خواهد شد ( شواهد حاکی از آن است که امروز افت اینترنت داریم ! پس ثبت نام اصلی از فردا میشه :Yahoo (35): )




> دوستان من سالهاست کنکور میدم اما پارسال غیبت کردم حالا اون گزینه در کنکور پارسال شرکت کرده ام رو چی بزنم؟


مشکلی نداره بزنین و نگرانش نباشین که یه وقت براتون بیاد محروم ! محرومیت زمانی هستش که کنکور بدی » انتخاب رشته کنی » سراسری ثبت نام بشی» نری  !!!!!!!  اقای افشار هم تو کانالشون این رو گفتن که نگران این مورد نباشین و بزنین که پارسال کنکور شرکت کردم _( ولی واقعا سنجش وات خاک؟ این رو چرا میخوادش؟)_




> ممد دادا ما که 99 به اف یو سی کا رفتیم هم باز باید دوباره اونهمه اطلاعات وارد کنیم و عکس جدید بگیریم ؟ نمیشه اطلاعات قبلیو برگردوند؟ تو سایتشون ذخیره نمیشه؟


من یدونه عکس پیدا کردم از پی دی اف کارت ورود به جلسه سال قبلم اونو میخوام بفرستم ! داش تو هم بفرست بره فوقش میگی که بعد ثبت نام به بلوغ رسیدم قیافم کلا عوض شد :Yahoo (76): 




> دست تون درد نکنهیک سوال در باره سوابق تحصیلی داشتمکسی که امسال ، سال دوازدهم هست باید الان نسبت به کد سوابق اقدام کنه؟یا تیر ماه باید اقدام کنه؟ از اطلاعیه سنجش این رو خوب متوجه نشدماگر کسی میدونه خوشحال میشم کمک کنه


به مدیریت مدرستون پیام بدین یه کد هستش که اون رو وارد میکنید به سایتی که گفتن و کد سوابق تحصیلی رو دریافت میکنید ! + اگر کارنامه خرداد یازدهم رو گم کردین هم زنگ بزنین مدرسه بخواین ازشون ( شاید بگن دست ما نیس ولی سیستم ثبت شده و دارن تنبلی میکنن) 




> سلام خیلی ممنون از تاپیکتون 
> فقط اگه میشه به منم کمک کنین
> من میخوام برا فرهنگیان ازمون تربیت بدنی ام شرکت کنم کسی میدونه چطوریه؟ همونجا موقع ثبت نام گزینه هست بزنیم یا چی؟


در این مورد هنگام ثبت نام در سنجش  ابتداً که میخواین کد 12 رقمی تهیه کنید ( همون که پول میدی یه کد میده بهت)  فرهنگیان رو هم انتخاب کنید و کدش رو هم یاداشت کنید ! موقع ثبت نام هم فرم فرهنگیان رو پرکنید! 

تربیت بدنی دوتا ازمون داره 
1- ازمون کنکورتون که تراز مناسب رو برای فرهنگیان بیاره و در اعلام علاقه مندی ثبت نام کنید (نفرت دارم از این همه کار که سنجش به عهده ما میزاره :Yahoo (75): ) 
2- ازمون عملی که فک کنم حداکثر بعد یک هفته از کنکور برگزار میشه 
مفصل تر اینجا بخوانید

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _شل بگیرید بابا قرار نیست که رتبه تک رقمی بشید عکستونو چک کنن نه جلو در حوااسشون به این نکات تو عکس کنکور میشن نه سایت ایرادی میگیره ولی خوب حجاب ضایعس حجم اندازه عکسم که پینت هست باور کنید عکس باباتونم اپلود کنید کسی نمیفهمه_





> *
> پارسال ک ما رفتیم سر جلسه اصن چک نکردن همینجوری گفتن برین داخل.فقط ساعتا رو نگا میکردن :/*




پارسال موقع صف که بریم داخل حوزه ( ما تو دبیرستان بودیم) بگو بخند راه انداخته بودم و یه گرد آدم جمع بودیم داشتیم غش میکردیم! بعدا اومدن گفتن بیاین برین امتحانتون رو بدید همه رفتن واس من گیر داده بود طرف که ببینم عکستو فلان بهمان حتی تا پشت اون ورق خوداضهاری هم نگا کرد ! نمیدونم قیافم تا این حد داغونه یا اینا به خاطر اختشاش در نظم ازمون عالی کشور بامن اینطوری میکردن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zaniar3444

> سلام بی معطلی میپردازیم به این بخش که از ریسکی ترین بخش های ثبت نام کنکوره ! 
> 
> این موارد رو برسی میکنیم:
> 
> *1- شرایط عکس 
> 2- موارد غیر قابل قبول سازمان 
> 3- اموزش ویرایش عکس جهت (کم حجم کردن- حذف کادر-تنظیم ارتفاع) در برنامه Paint ، به خاطر در دسترس نبود فتوشاپ در خیلیا و شلوغ بودن پلاگین ها دیگه نخواستم بیارمش در این تاپیک ! ( نگین بلد نی* )*
> 
> 
> ...


میشه از عکس کنکور ۹۷م استفاده کنم؟ بخاطر کرونا نمیخوام برم باز عکس بگیرم شرط تاریخ عکس نداره؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میشه از عکس کنکور ۹۷م استفاده کنم؟ بخاطر کرونا نمیخوام برم باز عکس بگیرم شرط تاریخ عکس نداره؟


اره بابا :Yahoo (79): 

سنجش گفته مال سال جاری باشه ولی من خودم مال 3 سال پیش رو میخوام بزنم که پارسال هم اونو داده بودم!

----------


## nokia

این دفترچه راهنماش هس ، تو اون درمورد همه ی کنکورا توضیح داده ؟! هنر و زبان و اینا .. کلی گنگم الان  :Yahoo (4): 
البته دفترچه رو هم من نتونستم پیداش کنم  :Yahoo (21):  همش برا پارسال پیارساله .. !

----------


## negarg4444

> عکس من واسه ششم ابتداییعاون موقع واسه آزمون انداخته بودم.
> همین اوکیه دیگه نه؟!؟!زیاد هم تغییر نکردم همون آدمیم که قبلاً بودم(بگین آره همین قبوله)


منم مال ششممه اتفاقا الان قیافم بچه تر میزنه....چون من از ششم به بعد هم قدم کوتاه تر میشد هم قیافم بچه تر هم صدام نازک تر :Yahoo (20): هیچ مشکلی نیس خیالت راحت..فقط از این مقنعه سفید مدرسه ای ها نباشه

----------


## negarg4444

> میشه از عکس کنکور ۹۷م استفاده کنم؟ بخاطر کرونا نمیخوام برم باز عکس بگیرم شرط تاریخ عکس نداره؟


برادر من عکس شیشممه....عکس دوران شیرخوارگی هم بزاری مهم نی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## negarg4444

> این دفترچه راهنماش هس ، تو اون درمورد همه ی کنکورا توضیح داده ؟! هنر و زبان و اینا .. کلی گنگم الان 
> البته دفترچه رو هم من نتونستم پیداش کنم  همش برا پارسال پیارساله .. !


چرا انقد سختش میکنین...من سال اول کلی ذوق و شوق داشتم الان اصلا...به نظرم هر چی کمتر بها بدی رتبه بهتر میگیری(قانون چهارم نیوتون)

----------


## Mohamad_R

رف ساعت 8 


ساعت 8 هم اقای خدایی بیست و سی میبینه بعدش هم صرف شام بعدش هم لالا ! ثبت نام میمونه برا فردا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza fff

> *دیدی چی شد؟
> واسه اولین بار تو عمرم واسه عکس 3 در 4 آرایش کردم
> خدایا غلط کردم
> 20 تومن پول 6 تا عکس سه در چهار دادم نکنه گیر بدن
> اصن اگه بخاد گیر بده چطوری گیر میده؟
> 
> اون که دستش بم نمیرسه
> اگه گیر دادن سر جلسه منظوره که گواهینامه و کارت ملیو شناسنامه و شناسنامه پدر و مادر میبرم تا تایید کنن خودمم*


خوب حساب کرده.. شهرستان 6 تا 35... 12تا 45
تازه واس تابستون الان نمیدونم

----------


## mamadjz

بچه ها یسوال دارم  :Yahoo (101): 
اگه سریال پیام نور بگیرم یعنی اگه دولتی قبول نشم لااقل پیام نور قبول میشم 
اصلا یه توضیح بدید هیچی نمیدونم سریال پیام نور و دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی هم بگیرم؟

----------


## dr.eliot

> فایل پیوست 96136


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## nokia

> چرا انقد سختش میکنین...من سال اول کلی ذوق و شوق داشتم الان اصلا...به نظرم هر چی کمتر بها بدی رتبه بهتر میگیری(قانون چهارم نیوتون)


دیگ یکم اطلاعات عمومی خب نیازه 
سال اولیِ و این هیجاناتش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nokia

...

----------


## sis.b

> سلام بی معطلی میپردازیم به این بخش که از ریسکی ترین بخش های ثبت نام کنکوره ! 
> 
> این موارد رو برسی میکنیم:
> 
> *1- شرایط عکس 
> 2- موارد غیر قابل قبول سازمان 
> 3- اموزش ویرایش عکس جهت (کم حجم کردن- حذف کادر-تنظیم ارتفاع) در برنامه Paint ، به خاطر در دسترس نبود فتوشاپ در خیلیا و شلوغ بودن پلاگین ها دیگه نخواستم بیارمش در این تاپیک ! ( نگین بلد نی* )*
> 
> 
> ...


سلام.
من دیروز ازین تاپیک استفاده کردم.اومدم تشکر کنم :Yahoo (4): 
ممنون واقعا.خیلی کمک کننده بود :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام.
> من دیروز ازین تاپیک استفاده کردم.اومدم تشکر کنم
> ممنون واقعا.خیلی کمک کننده بود



خوشحالم که خوشحالید که تونستید ثبت نام کنید :Y (719):  :Yahoo (52):

----------


## sis.b

> خوشحالم که خوشحالید که تونستید ثبت نام کنید



منم خوشحالم که خوشحالید که خوشحالم که تونستم ثبت نام کنم :Yahoo (23): 
میدونم اسپمه.ولی هرکار کردم نتونستم جلو خودمو بگیرم که نگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elle_______m

سلام من یه سوال دارم
من عکسی که واسه شناسنامه دادم رو گذاشتم واسه ثبت نام کنکور
ولی عکسه اینجوریه که دقیقا از‌ روبرو نیست (تقریبا مث اون عکس اولی که گذاشتین) و خب یکم هم موهام معلومه،ولی میگم واسه شناسنامه همینو زدم دقیقا.
حالا چیکار کنم برم عوضش کنم؟چون میدونم تمدید میکنن دوباره  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## erfan.soltani

من بخاطرکویید با گوشیم اسکن کردم حالا که وقت ویرایشم تموم شده یه استرس دارم نکنه نزارن برم سر جلسه فرصت دیگه ای برای ویرایش نمیدن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> من بخاطرکویید با گوشیم اسکن کردم حالا که وقت ویرایشم تموم شده یه استرس دارم نکنه نزارن برم سر جلسه فرصت دیگه ای برای ویرایش نمیدن؟؟؟


نترس فکر کنم مشکلی داشته باشه بهت اطلاع میدن درستش کنی. ندادن هم اگه اشتباه نکنم وقتی کارت صادر شد میشه رفت سنجش یا همچین جایی عکسو عوض کرد. کلا هر مشکلی هم باشه میتونی بری سر جلسه کسی جلو آزمون دادنتو نمیگیره. بعدش بهت میگن فلان مشکل بود بیا فلانکار کن

----------


## Mohamad_R

*اپ*

----------

